

Joint Statement Regarding the Insolvency of MtGox - peter123
http://blog.blockchain.info/2014/02/25/joint-statement/

======
NamTaf
This is the same as the Coinbase statement[1] except that it contains
'abhorrent' in it, which is kind of amusing.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7295114](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7295114)

edit: That last paragraph also reads strongly like they want increased
regulation, which sort of runs counter to what BTC is supposed to represent. I
wonder how that'll go over with the BTC fanboys.

------
catmanjan
Synchronised title changes? Or are they all serving the content from some
static server?

Probably a heated discussion between this group on some deep web IRC
somewhere...

~~~
clarkmoody
Nah. PGP encrypted messages embedded in the blockchain

------
pbreit
I didn't realize Jeremy Allaire had gotten into the game via Circle.

